# BD-E5700



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I need a Blueray Player similar to all the features what BD-E5700 has, but
I need component outputs the red yellow and white cables so I can connect to
older type TV.


Are there any available ?

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My Samsung BD-D6500 has them.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It has the same features as E5700 only it has 3D, right ?

Where did you buy yours ?

How much did it cost ?

Is it out in Canada yet ?

Is it sold in any dealers in Canada ?

I don't see this unit in Future Shop yet in their website.

Thanks.



yustr said:


> My Samsung BD-D6500 has them.


----------

